# Trying to figure out what I've got here



## Garage (Nov 6, 2011)

Cleaned out a family garage this weekend and picked up my uncle's slot car collection. He was one of the original designers for Aurora when they were in the business. I've got about a hundred cars and mile of track, including a lot of stuff still new in the box. Based on some internet reading today, I'm thinking that some of this might be worth a bit of money. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can go about getting a fair price? 

Posted a few pictures. Thanks for the help!


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Wow that's is cool . Would definitely be interested lot when your ready to discuss selling. So far the only car seen to be of value is the yellow petty new in box . Most of others are in range of 8 to 20 dollar range.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool stuff! I'd be interested in a couple of those cars. I am sure that everyone will have an opinion on this, but I would have someone in the know give you a ball park figure and go from there.. JMHO pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

everything is worth a considerable amount because of the unused nature. what you will realize is only what the market will bear. it fluctuates too much to predict. you will need to sell each item individually through an outlet like eBay in order to allow each item to reach it's potential. on eBay each seller is allowed 50 free listings per 30 day period. ebay fees are about 9% and Paypal fees are similar. you might try taking pictures of individual cars and post them here in the swap and sell forum with a 5 day or 7 day bidding period to see if you can realize values here before you try selling elsewhere. the race sets still being factory banded will bring a lot of money from purists. good luck. I'll be watching. al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

PM me and I can take care of it all for you. :thumbsup:

Al, really 18 percent to sell on feepay?????? 9 plus 9?? Thats madness!!

I'd rather sell my stuff right here where the real sdlot heads are. IMO :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow, what an awesome find!

As the guys above suggested, online auctions (specifically eBay) have done a lot to define the market. If you're familiar and comfortable with eBay, it's a great way to get the most for each individual item, though it's kinda time-intensive to sell it all that way. If you just want to get an idea what the stuff is worth, get on eBay and search for some of the individual cars, then search Completed Listings to see what similar ones have sold for. It's not gospel, but it can be a pretty good indicator. From a quick scan of the workbench pic, most seem to be $10-$20 cars as slotnut stated above, but there are a few that stand out as more collectible... the white Camaro with the orange stripe and the blue Elf six-wheeler got my attention, and maybe the blue Matador police car too. Also as stated above, anything still strapped in the original box is likely to be more attractive to collectors than the same car loose.

Let us know if you DON'T go the eBay route; many of us here would be interested in what you have. Or even if you do, some of us might follow/bid on the auctions. (Before I get someone in trouble, what are the TOS guidelines regarding links to eBay auctions? hmm...)

--rick


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

If you have the time, ebay is the way to go. I sell just a couple of listings every week. Mostly trains and slot stuff. Ebay is pretty simple once your setup. Trying to sell it as a lot really limits your customers. Like myself, most folks can't come up with a lump sum of cash to buy such large lots. I see several things of interest. The fact they are unused means alot. When it comes to collectors, condition drives the bus. Nice collection of AFX slot stuff, you should do well however you sell. Even at $15 - $20 per car it's about $2000 and I think 1/4th of those would sell for more. That still leaves the track and the sets.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm plenty sure there's a bunch of us who would like first crack at some of those!! If you do go the Ebay route, while it's labor intensive, selling each car individually will net you more cash. Be careful not to flood the market!! I see lots of multiples!!! Don't put up more than one of each at a time, or the bidders will spread out and you'll get less for each piece.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Your Uncle had a nice stash.:dude:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, incredible stash. ...who is your uncle?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Now that is some cool AFX stuff...
Thanks for sharing pictures of your stash...
Are you a slotcar guy or just the receiver of the stash?

Scott...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> Wow, incredible stash. ...who is your uncle?


Yeah, I wondered that too... Maybe he's mentioned in one of the Aurora history books I'm always reading...

--rick


----------



## Garage (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! _Thank you all for the response!_ 

I dug around some more tonight and have some additional photos to post. One of them is quite interesting. I have a car with a number 54 on it and a piece of masking tape that says "1st AFX Car Note CIAIF (?) Note Screwdown" It's a little illegible, but maybe some here knows what it means. I attached a picture of the car, but can't get a good image of the text on the tape. 

I also have three "Screecher" sets with the plastic still around the boxes: Spiderman Meets the Fly, Interstate Race, and Drag City; and 6 boxes, each with 6 unopened cars. 

My uncle isn't very good with computers. After Aurora closed, he moved on to a different industry. I'll bet that he would be surprised to see such a large community of slot car racers out there! I'd be curious to see whether he is in those books! Can you send me a link to where I might find them - or if anyone has a copy, maybe I could trade for it. I feel like I may have stumbled upon a real piece of family history. 

@noddaz - I remember playing with these as a kid, but haven't touched them in years. I have an open Spiderman Screechers set in the "stash"  - I think I'll plug some batteries in it this weekend and see if I can get my son interested!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

wow this is the second big , " my uncle / father used to work for Aurora " stash posted on this board in the last couple of months , makes you wonder how much more of this stuff is out there hiding in peoples basements and storage lockers ! Great find ! Enjoy your cars and get your kids involved ! Thats the only way to keep slotcars going .


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Really great old AFX stuff!! I love it.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Be careful not to flood the market!! I see lots of multiples!!! Don't put up more than one of each at a time, or the bidders will spread out and you'll get less for each piece.


It always amazes me why people put muliples of the same thing and compete with themselves? DUH!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow unbelievable stuff. :freak:

One thing I want to know is, Where the heck is my uncle?!??!?!?!?!? 

Seriuously garage, there is stuff there i'd buy from you right here. No ebay or paypal fee's. 18 percent per sale is what I believe Al said?  As a matter of fact you could probably put a good dent in your pile right on this site!!

Don't discount even the cardboard boxes those case's of cars are in!! People even want those.

We are a neurotic bunch lol :lol:

Keep posting pics for us who are now totally waiting to see what else you find!! 

:wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

... wow ...

Please take clean piece of track before returning to buffet ...
.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

very cool! I really like the blue & white 31...looks like you found what's at the end of a rainbow...sounds like your uncle led an interesting life...wish I knew more about his life too.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW, what a candy store!!!! I want 2 #17s and two of the Nomads and 2 of the maroon Porches and, well Santa will be on his way soon enough.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Garage said:


> Wow! _Thank you all for the response!_
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


this is the book with the most detailed history in it...

http://www.amazon.com/Aurora-Slot-Cars-Schiffer-Collectors/dp/0764318632

--rick


----------

